# كربونات الكالسيوم



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)

الحجر الجيري هو من مجموعة الكالسيت ونادراً الارجونيت فى علم المعادن والاسم الكيمائي له كربونات الكالسيوم وصيغته الكيمائية ( . (ca co3 ونظرياً كربونات الكالسيوم تحتوى على 56 % من أكسيد الكالسيوم (ca o) و 44 % من ثاني أكسيد الكربون ((co2 ولأنه معدن طبيعي فهو يحتوى على القليل من الشوائب كالماغنسيوم والألومنيوم والسليكا والحديد . المنشــــأ جيولوجياً هو نتيجة بقايا كائنات حية ترسبت تحت سطح البحر ونتيجة الضغوط العالية والتحولات الحرارية الناتجة عن تغيرات القشرة الأرضية تحولت الى صخور الحجر الجيري وهذا أدي إلي وجود الاحفوريات ( البقايا الحيوانية ) فى طبقات الحجر الجيري . استخلاص ومعالجة كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري سنتتطرق لطرق إستخراج ومعالجة مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري إبتداءً من المحجر وحتي عملية تخزين المنتوج للتسويق مروراً باستخداماته والسوق العالمي له علي النحو التالي : 

أولاً : التعدين
الإستخراج : 

كما هو معروف أن الحجر الجيري يتواجد علي هيئة طبقات ممتدة ، وقد يغطيها طبقة صخرية أو طينية أو رملية فيتم إزالتها ، وعملية إزالة طبقة الغطاء تتم بطريقتين إما بالتفجير أو ميكانيكياً وذلك حسب نوعها وصلابتها فإن كانت عبارة عن طبقة طينية يسهل أزالتها فتتم بالتفتيت الميكانيكي بواسطة معدات التفتيت وذلك لخلخلة هذه الطبقة ومن تم تكشط ميكانيكيا 

وإن كانت طبقةً رملية تكشط مباشرة وتجمع في ساحة تسمي ساحة النفاية وتكون بعيدة عن ساحة وواجهة العمل ، وإن كانت الطبقة متماسكة وذات صلابة عالية أو متوسطة فيتم إستخدام التفجير لإزالتها وذلك لإنخفاض كلفة الإستخراج بالتفجير عنها ميكانيكياً ، وبعد ذلك تبدأ عملية تعدين الحجر الجيري وهنا يتم إستخدام التفجير بإعتبار الحجر الجيري ذو صلابة متوسطة ( 3 بمقياس موهر) ويستخدم البارود في التفجير بعد عملية حفر أبار التفجير والتي تكون بأعماق وأقطار وصفوف وأعداد محسوبة وزوايا ميل معينة ( للحصول علي حجوم تناسب عملية التكسير ) وتكون عملية التعدين بواسطة مصاطب الإتستخراج إعتماداً علي سمك طبقة الخام ، ومن تم تدحرج كتل الأحجار الجيرية وتجمع ليتم نقلها إلي الكسارة بمعدات الرفع والتحميل وذلك في حالة عدم وجود أي شوائب مصاحبة كالرمل أو الطين أو يتم غسلها للتخلص من هذه الشوائب عن سطح الخام .



التكسير :
تنقل كتل الخام المفجرة والمغسولة إالي الكسارة لتكسير الخام لحجوم أقل من 75 ملم ومن ثم تنقل المكسرات الحجرية إلي المعمل لبداية عملية معالجة الأحجار الجيرية للحصول علي مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم .



ثانياً : التصنيع 

في المصنع تستقبل المكسرات الحجرية القادمة من المنجم السطحي ( أقل من 75 ملم ) ويتم تجميعها في ساحات تخزين مخصصة لذلك إستعداداً لإجراء عملية المعالجة لهذه المكسرات علي النحو التالي :



1- التكسير والتجفيف :
تنقل المكسرات الحجرية من ساحة التخزين بمعدات الرفع وتوضع في قمع إستقبال المادة الخام ليتم نقلها إلي الكسارة عن طريق مغذي هزاز لعملية التكسير والتجفيف ويمكن أن تتم العمليتان في نفس الوقت وذلك بإمرار الهواء الساخن علي الخام في الكسارة أو يتم تجفيف الخام بعد التكسير في مجفف خاص منفصل ، ويتم الحصول من هذه العملية علي حبيبات بحجوم 25 ملم تنقل علي مصاعد ناقلة لمرحلة التخزين .



2 – التخزين :

ويتم تخزين الخام في صوامع ضخمة مخصصة لذلك تقوم بتغذية مرحلة الطحن والتصنيف بواسطة سيور ناقلة . 

3- الطحن والتصنيف :

يتم في هذه المرحلة طحن الحبيبات القادمة من مرحلة التخزين بواسطة سيور ناقلة تتوسطها مناخل للتخلص من الشوائب والرمال المصاحبة ، ويتم الطحن بواسطة طواحين دوارة ووسط الطحن كرات فولاذية وتتم العملية بتساقط الكرات بفعل الدوران علي الخام فيتم طحنه إلي مسحوق من كربونات الكالسيوم مختلف الأحجام لذلك يتم نقل هذا المسحوق إلي المصنفات والتي تقوم بعملية الفصل بالهواء للحجوم الناعمة جداً وتنقل إلي صوامع التجميع المخصصة لكل حجم منفصل ، أما الحجوم الأقل نعومة تخرج وتمر علي مناخل ليتم فرز الحجم المطلوب ، والحجم الأكبر يرجع للطاحونة لإعادة طحنه ، وتتم عملية نقل المسحوق من الطاحونة إلي المصنفات بواسطة انابيب نقل هوائية أو سيور ناقلة حلزونية ، مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم ذو الحجوم المطلوبة يتم تجميعه في صوامع تجميع المنتوج النهائي لكل حجم منفصل لتتم عملية التعبئة والتكييس حسب نوع التعبئة المطلوبة للإستهلاك .



4- صوامع التجميع والتعبئة :

بعد أن تتم عملية تصنيف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم بالمصنفات والمناخل ، يجمع المسحوق في صوامع حسب حجم المسحوق المستخدم بواسطة أنابيب هوائية وينقل لآلات التعبئة ، وتتم عملية التعبئة حسب نوع التعبئة المطلوب إستهلاك كربونات الكالسيوم لها أو حسب رغبة المستهلك وتتم التعبئة إما في أكياس ورقية أو بلاستيكية ذات وزن 25 – 50 كجم أو تعبأ في أكياس مطاطية ذات حمولة طن أو تعبأ مباشرة إلي شاحنات النقل .



5- التغليف :

هذه المرحلة تتم مباشرة بعد عملية التصنيف وتكون للحجوم الناعمة جداً ، وتعتبر أحد مراحل عمليات المعالجة لمسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم ولكنها لاتكون غالباً من ضمن مكونات المعمل ، وذلك لأن تغليف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يتم حسب نوع الإستخدام المطلوب للمسحوق في الصناعة ، ويتم في هذه المرحلة تغليف حبيبات كربونات الكالسيوم ذات الأحجام أقل من 15 ميكرون إلي الأحجام أقل من 6 ميكرون وأكثر ، وفيها الأحجام الناعمة جداً تمر لصومعة تجميع ومنها لقمع الإستقبال الذي يغذي طاحونة الخلط والتي يتم فيها خلط الحبيبات مع حمض السيتاريك والتي تضاف بنسب معينة ويتم إذابتها في خزان خاص ومن ثم ترش لداخل طاحونة الخلط والتي تدور بمعدل محسوب لضمان تجانس كل الحبيبات ومن ثم تمر لعملية التعبئة والتكييس .

إستخدامات كربونات الكالسيوم

توجد علاقة وثيقة قديمة مابين الجنس البشرى والحجر الجيري ، حيث انه كميات هائلة من الحجر الجيري كانت تستخدم من قبل قدماء المصريين ( الفراعنة ) فى بناء الأهرامات وكذلك فى بناء أضرحة القديسين من قبل الإغريق والرومان ، بالإضافة لذلك العديد من التماثيل والنصب القديمة والمنحوتات كانت تعمل من الرخام والذي هو صورة متحولة من الحجر الجيري ، وكان يستخدم أيضاً فى المباني من الداخل والخارج منذ العصور القديمة .

وبعد حدوث الثورة الصناعية الهائلة أصبح الحجر الجيري يستخدم بكميات كبيرة وبدأت هذه الزيادة نتيجة النمو الكبير الحاصل فى صناعة الاسمنت والذي الحجر الجيري خام أساسي فى صناعته وكذلك فى صناعات الحديد والصلب .

ونتيجة تطور الصناعات البتروكيماوية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية فإن كربونات الكالسيوم أصبحت تستخدم في أغراض كثيرة فمثلاً كمادة مالئة فى صناعة البلاستيك و الطلاء وكعامل مساعد فى معالجة المطاط وكمادة مضافة فى صناعة الورق وكذلك فى الأغراض الطبية وفى صناعة الأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية والزجاج ... الخ .

وتتم عملية معالجة وتصنيف حجوم كربونات الكالسيوم في المصنع حسب إستخداماته في الصناعة ، فهناك بعض الصناعات التي تستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم المغلفة وأخري غير مغلفة ومنها من يستخدم حجوم أقل من 1 ميكرون والبعض حتى حجم أكبر من 4 ملم ، وغالباً مايكون الإستخدام الجيد لها كمادة خام بدون أية إضافات لها ، وفيما يلي بعض الصناعات التي تستخدم فيها كربونات الكالسيوم بعد عمليات المعالجة في المعمل :



1- صناعة اللدائن :

يستخدم مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في العديد من المنتوجات البلاستيكة الناتجة من الصناعات النفطية ، فإضافة كربونات الكالسيوم تحسن من بعض الخواص الفيزيائية للمنتوج البلاستيكي ، فهي تجعله مقاوم للتشوه حيث ترفع من درجة ثباته ومقاومته وتجعله ذو مظهر خارجي جيد وكذلك الملمس وتحافظ عليه من الإنسلال بالإضافة لذلك فهي تجعله سهل المعالجة وذلك بالرفع من إنسيابيته وتشتته ، إن إستخدام كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة اللدائن تقلل من تكاليف الإنتاج لإنها أرخص بكثير من البترول ومواد خام أخرى ، ومن بعض المنتوجات البلاستيكية التي تحتوي كربونات الكالسيوم أنابيب الصرف ، الأسلاك الكهربية ، بعض أجزاء المعدات الكهربية ، بعض أجزاء السيارات ، لعب الأطفال ، الأفلام ، أكياس القمامة البلاستيكية ، أدوات المائدة ، حافظات الأغذية والصحون ، الكراسي ، المواد الصحية والزينة ، والصمغ ... وغيرها .



2- صناعة المطاط :

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يستخدم بكثرة في المنتوجات الناتجة عن المطاط ، لإنه يجعل عملية المعالجة أسهل وكذلك يخفض التكاليف كمادة مالئة ، ومن بعض المنتوجات المطاطية الداخل فيها كربونات الكالسيوم الأسلاك الكهربية ، السيور والأحزمة ، الأحذية ، الإطارات ، الخراطيم ، الصمغ المطاطي ، العجينة المطاطية ، الإسفنج .



3- صناعة الطلاء :

يدخل مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في عملية تصنيع الطلاء كمادة مالئة لتحسين بعض الخواص الطبيعية للطلاء كالمقاومة الحرارية والتوصيل الحرارى والكثافة وضبط اللزوجة ومنع السيلان ومنع حدوث الإمتصاص في الأسطح الخشبية ونظراً لانخفاض سعره يقلل من التكاليف وهو مادة أساسية في صناعة الطلاء حيث تشكل من 30 – 40 % من مكونات الطلاء .

حيث يستخدم كمادة مالئة لرفع الصلابة وذلك باتحاده مع جزيئات المواد الملونة أو اللاصقة مكوناً مادة متماسكة وثابتة ذات انسيابية عالية ويجب أن يكون الحجم الحبيبي لمسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم لايتعدي 20 ميكرون .



4- صناعة الورق :

يستخدم مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة الورق وليس فقط في إعطاء البياض فقط ولكنه يغيره من حمضي إلي محايد ، وبالتالي يصبح جيد لحفظه لفترات طويلة جداً بدون حدوث تعفن كما في ورق الصحف والذي هو ورق حمضي ، ومن أنواع الورق المحتوي علي كربونات الكالسيوم ورق الرسم ، ورق التغليف ، ورق النحت ، ورق الأعلانات ، ... وغيره .



5- صناعة مواد البناء :

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم والحجر الجيري يستخدمان منذ القدم في البناء ، وفي الوقت الحاضر زاد إستخدامهما كمواد بناء مختلفة فعلي سبيل المثال في صناعة الرخام الصناعي، ألواح الجدران ، بلاط الأرضيات ، المكسرات الحجرية ... وغيره .

6- صناعة الحديد والصلب :

تستعمل كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة الحديد والصلب كمادة مساعدة للصهر وتخفيض درجة حرارة إنصهار الحديد والمساعدة علي إختزاله إلي جانب تفاعلها مع الشوائب المصاحبة للخام كالسليكا والألومنيا مكونا ًمنها خبثاً بتفاعل أكسيد الكالسيوم مع تلك الأكاسيد بينما يتحول ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج بفعل الجو الإختزالي في الفرن إلي أمل أكسيد الكربون الذي بصفته مادة مختزلة تساهم في إنتزاع الأكسجين من أكاسيد الحديد لإختزالها إلي فلز ( حديد ) ، عليه يجب أن تكون الأحجار الجيرية المستخدمة تحتوي أقل مايمكن من أكاسيد السليكا والألومنيا والكبريت .



7- صناعة الزجاج :

تعتبر صناعة الزجاج مثالاً لكيفية استعمال الأحجار الجيرية في صناعته ، إذ أن معظم صناعة الزجاج تتكون من خليط من السليكا ، والصودا ( كربونات الصوديوم ) ، والجير ( أكسيد الكالسيوم ) ، ودور أكسيد الكالسيوم المحافظة علي ثبات التركيب الكيميائي للزجاج ويعطي تلك المنتوجات القوة مما يجعلها أقل قابلية للكسر ويجب أن تكون الأحجار الجيرية المستخدمة نقية وتحتوي أقل مايمكن من أكاسيد الحديد .



8- في الصناعات الدوائية والأغذية :

يضاف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم لبعض أنواع الأطعمة والمقويات الصحية ، وبعض أنواع الأغذية التي يضاف إليها النقانق ، الخبز ، العلكة ، العصائر ، الحلوي ، رقائق البسكويت الناشف و يضاف كذلك للأغذية الطبية كمقويات نقص للكالسيوم في الجسم ، أما الصناعات الدوائية كالمسحوق المضاد للحموضة في المعدة ، في معاجين الأسنان ، وحبوب الكالسيوم ، والأدوية اللاحمة للعظام ... وغيره .



9- صناعة العلف الحيواني والأسمدة الزراعية :

فى المجال الزراعي مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يستخدم لمعادلة ( قلوية ) التربة بالنسبة للمواشي والأسماك فإنه يستخدم فى الأسمدة على سبيل المثال يستخدم كعلف للدواجن والطيور لتقوية قشور البيض وكذلك يستخدم فى عملية الزراعات البحرية كعملية زراعة واستنبات القريدس ويستخدم أيضا كدواء للحيوانات .

10- صناعات أخرى : 

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم عالي النقاوة يستعمل فى صناعة الزجاج البلوري والعدسات البصرية كعدسات الكاميرات وفى صناعة بعض القطع الكهربية " عدسات " ، وفى المدارس يستعمل فى الطباشير والألوان والطباشير الشمعي والمساحات البلاستيك .

ومن خلال كل هذا نكتشف مدي أهمية كربونات الكالسيوم فهي مادة ضرورية جداً فى العديد من الصناعات فحاول ان تكتشف كربونات الكالسيوم من حولك .



مواصفات المادة الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الطلاء


( الخواص الكيميائية )

المكونات
متوسط التحليل %

كربونات الكالسيوم (caco3)
98

أكسيد الحديد (fe2o3)
0.09

أكسيد السليكا (sio2)
0.37 كحد أقصي

كربونات الماغنسيوم (mgco3) 
2.43

أكسيد الألومنيا (al2o3)
0.2

المنجنيز(mn) 
0.002

فاقد الحرق (l.o.i)
44.00

الذوبانية في حمض الهيدروكلوريك (hcl)
98






( الخواص الطبيعية )

المكونات
النسبة %

الأس الهيدروجيني
8.50

الرطوبة
لاتزيد عن 6

الكثافة
2.7 جم / سم3 

الصلادة
3

النصاعة
98


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الشرح السهل والمفيد ......


----------



## ابو يوسف (12 يوليو 2009)




----------



## eman.eng (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو يوسف (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## راضى الجنفاوى (15 يوليو 2009)

*الحجر الجيرى*

يستخدم الحجر الجيرى فى محطات القوى وتقطير المياة عن طريق اذابة الحجر الجيرى مع غاز ثانى اكسيد الكربون فى فلاتر خاصة ومن ثم يذوب الحجر الجيرى ليكون طبقة عازلة داخل الانابيب المتوجهة للبيوت للحفاظ عليها من هجوم الماء الحمضى .وهى طريقة موجودة فى الكويت للقضاء على مشكلة احمرار المياة التى كانت تصل للبيوت بسبب حمضية الماء
توجم مقالع الحجر الجيرى فى ايران والسعودية
والافضل فى العالم حسب تجربتى مقلع ستيفن روك فى امارة راس الخيمةبدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وتبلغ قيمة الطن بحدود 25 دولار


----------



## ابو يوسف (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الحافظ بن علي (4 أغسطس 2009)

*ارجو من اخي الفاضل افادتي*

رجوارسال كافة التفاصيل حيث كنت ابحث بالفعل عن ماكينه لصنع الطباشير المدرسي الطبي وارجو ارسال التفاصيل واي شيء يخص هذة الصناعه حيث اننا جمعيه اهلية تجهز مشروع لتدريبالخريجين علي بعض الصناعات الصغيرة ومنها هذة الصناعهوهذا هو الايميل 
 
مع الشكر


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## alaa sleem (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الاضافه واتمنى طريقه التصنيع ومراحل التصنيه والمعالجه ودراسه جدوى للمشروع


----------



## chemicaleng (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
مشكور على الموضوع الشيق والمعلومات 
ولى رجاء عندك ..... لو سمحت 
دار الموضوع بالكامل حول كربونات الكالسيوم الطبيعية (Ground Calcium Carbonate)او (GCC) 
فهل من الممكن ان تكمل لنا الموضوع عن كربونات الكالسيوم المرسبة (PCC) لان الاتجاة والطلب ذاد فى اتجاة النوع المرسب وارى ان السوق يتجة نحوها بسرعة فى كل العالم 
وشكرا مرة اخرى على المجهود الطيب 
واللة الموفق


----------



## عباس احمد سلمان (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا ابا يوسف دائما تتحفنا بمواضيعك الرائعة والى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام وان شاء الله سوف اكمل لك الموضوع اخى 
chemicaleng


----------



## بسام ياغي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز اخي الكريم ورائع ولكن لي طلب اذا سمحت لي وهو مواصفات الكربونات المستخدمه في مصانع الاغذيه والادويه والبلاستيك وشكرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على الشرح السهل والمفيد ......*​


----------



## hossam55555 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع 
وكنت عاوز أعرف استخدامات كربونات الكالسيوم فى صناعه الشحم الكالسيومى


----------



## أمين نصار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ،،،،،،،،،


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة
دمت بخير


----------



## احمد بهجت م (26 ديسمبر 2010)

لك كل الشكر على الموضوع


----------



## ابراهيم احمد حداد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام


----------



## ايهاب عبد الرحمن (28 فبراير 2011)

يا اخ ابو يوسف عندى مشكلة كبيرة وهى كيف اقضى على الملح المتكون على سطح الرخام وخاصة الانواع المصرية منه ؟ وكيف يتكون الملح (( بيكربونات الكالسيوم)) 
المطلوب - طريقة الوقاية منه 
- العلاج عند تكون الملح 
ولك عظيم الشكر 
ايهاب عبد الرحمن


----------



## Ahmedasdma (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع الذى قدمتموه وأرجو منكم الإجابه عن إستفسار لى 
كيفية معالجة * كربونات الكالسيوم (caco3) لإستخدامها فى صناعة البلاستبك
*


----------



## marhomi (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوالقمصان (9 مايو 2011)

اريد معرفة تركيابات االمعجون والبلاستيك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات*​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## رسلان ابوليل (5 يناير 2012)

شكراً يا ابو يوسف على هذه المعلومات القيمة واود تعريف الاخوة في المنتدى ان اكبر دولتين منتجات لكربونات الكالسيوم هما الاردن والمغرب ويصدروا الى معظم دول العالم ، وشكراً


----------



## قوة الابداع (11 سبتمبر 2012)

هل ممكن انتاج كربونات الكالسيوم في السعودية
واين تتوافر الخامات ؟؟؟
وماهي اسعار المنتج النهائي وطريقة تعبئته ؟؟؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (11 سبتمبر 2012)

كربونات الكالسيوم تنتج فعلا فى السعودية 
عن طريق شكره كربونات الكالسيوم
ومصنع الرخام 
ومصنع اجيال
والسعر يتراوح مابين 340 الى 370 ريال سعودي


----------



## جمال سلطان (28 سبتمبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة وإفادة علمية ممتازة شكرا لك مهندس ابويوسف وأرجو قبول هذه الاضافة يستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم فى صناعة كربونات الصوديوم ( الصودا آش ) وبكميات بملايين الاطنان من الحجر الجيرى ذو حجم معلوم ويحرق فى افران صهر مع فحم الكوك لاستخلاص ثانى اكسيد الكربون اللازم لعملية كربنة كلوريد الصوديوم الامونيومى فى ابراج الكربنة ومعلوم أن كربونات الصوديوم تعد الخامة الاساسية فى الزجاج


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## عماد الضبع (5 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عماد اريد معلومات عن اسواق خام كربونات الكالسيوم في مصر والعالم ؟
واسعار الخام ؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الاسلامية والعربيه فى العاشر من رمضان​


----------



## سراب2 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ياسعادة المهندس شكر الله سعيك وجهودكم الجبارة 
لدي من بعد إذنك سؤال كم نسبة الكمية من كربونات الكالسيوم تضاف في صناعة آلِمواسير 
upvc كم النسبة بالمئة 
شكرًا لكم


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (6 يناير 2014)

Ahmedasdma قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الرائع الذى قدمتموه وأرجو منكم الإجابه عن إستفسار لى
> كيفية معالجة * كربونات الكالسيوم (caco3) لإستخدامها فى صناعة البلاستبك
> *


الاستاذ /احمد لمعالجة كربونات الكالسيوم توضع في اسطوانه داخلها قلاب لتقليب الكربونات و يوضع معها استيرك اسيد بنسبه من 4 الي5% و يوجد سخانات حول الاسطوانه لتصل درجة الحراره الي 200 درجه مئويه فيجدث تغليف لحبيات الكربونات و بذلك تكون تمت معالجتها و الماكينه يوجد منها صيني و يوجد منها صناعه محليه و يمكن لاي حداد تنفيذها كذلك يتم معالجة التلك بنفس الطريقه و تستخدم الكربونات المعالجه كماده مالئه سواء البي في سي او غيرها و التلك المعالج يستخدم في مواد التجميل


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الاضافه واتمنى طريقه التصنيع الامنشن​​


----------



## سلامة فتحي (8 سبتمبر 2014)

يوجد مادة اسمها سيبيداج تستخدم في الدهانات هل هي نوع من انواع كربونات الكالسيوم


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

السيبداج هو كربونات كالسيوم مطحونه لدرجة 40 ميكرون


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جهد مشكووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (6 مارس 2018)

[ مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


ابو يوسف قال:


> الحجر الجيري هو من مجموعة الكالسيت ونادراً الارجونيت فى علم المعادن والاسم الكيمائي له كربونات الكالسيوم وصيغته الكيمائية ( . (ca co3 ونظرياً كربونات الكالسيوم تحتوى على 56 % من أكسيد الكالسيوم (ca o) و 44 % من ثاني أكسيد الكربون ((co2 ولأنه معدن طبيعي فهو يحتوى على القليل من الشوائب كالماغنسيوم والألومنيوم والسليكا والحديد . المنشــــأ جيولوجياً هو نتيجة بقايا كائنات حية ترسبت تحت سطح البحر ونتيجة الضغوط العالية والتحولات الحرارية الناتجة عن تغيرات القشرة الأرضية تحولت الى صخور الحجر الجيري وهذا أدي إلي وجود الاحفوريات ( البقايا الحيوانية ) فى طبقات الحجر الجيري . استخلاص ومعالجة كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري سنتتطرق لطرق إستخراج ومعالجة مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري إبتداءً من المحجر وحتي عملية تخزين المنتوج للتسويق مروراً باستخداماته والسوق العالمي له علي النحو التالي :
> 
> أولاً : التعدين
> الإستخراج :
> ...


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (6 مارس 2018)

فعلا مهم جدا


chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> مشكور على الموضوع الشيق والمعلومات
> ولى رجاء عندك ..... لو سمحت
> دار الموضوع بالكامل حول كربونات الكالسيوم الطبيعية (Ground Calcium Carbonate)او (GCC)
> ...


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (6 مارس 2018)

مشكور


جمال سلطان قال:


> معلومات قيمة وإفادة علمية ممتازة شكرا لك مهندس ابويوسف وأرجو قبول هذه الاضافة يستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم فى صناعة كربونات الصوديوم ( الصودا آش ) وبكميات بملايين الاطنان من الحجر الجيرى ذو حجم معلوم ويحرق فى افران صهر مع فحم الكوك لاستخلاص ثانى اكسيد الكربون اللازم لعملية كربنة كلوريد الصوديوم الامونيومى فى ابراج الكربنة ومعلوم أن كربونات الصوديوم تعد الخامة الاساسية فى الزجاج


----------



## zeema2005 (15 أبريل 2018)

بارك الله فيك


----------

